# Pink 7x



## spoiler (25 Feb. 2006)




----------



## sidney vicious (10 Dez. 2006)

viele mögen sie nicht- ich finde sie toll

danke


----------



## Keeper_2 (10 Dez. 2006)

Vielen dank für Pink, ich mag sie total


----------



## keks (19 Dez. 2006)

ich auch ich find sie is eine der top künstlerin


----------



## TheUnknown (30 Jan. 2007)

Irgendwie kommt sie mir lesbisch vor...


----------



## oldtownpizza (7 Feb. 2007)

gute musik plus sexappeal!....
top


----------



## lachapelle22 (21 Feb. 2007)

i think that she is a bit masculine to b honest


----------



## Mapfel (14 März 2007)

ich find sie ist einfach nur scharf. gerade durch ihre "komische" Art.


----------



## forsakenidentity (17 März 2007)

Das 2. Pic ist ja bitte mehr als toll.. *mir unter den Nagel reiß*
Thx!


----------



## mark lutz (31 März 2007)

sie ist eine klasse künstlerin ich mag sie


----------



## kervin1 (6 Juli 2010)

Schöne Bilder, Danke


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Juli 2010)

Danke für die Powerfrau


----------



## Barricade (9 Juli 2010)

Pink ist heiß !!!


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2010)

:thx: dir für Pink


----------



## Mike150486 (27 Feb. 2011)

TheUnknown schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt sie mir lesbisch vor...



Sie ist nicht lesbisch, sondern nur ziemlich kräftig gebaut für eine Frau.
Auch, wenn sie schon 3x beim Armdrücken verloren hat (1x gegen nen Fan und 2x gegen nen Interviewer), ist sie eine tolle Powerfrau 
Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, sie wäre Bisexuell... auf jeden Fall ist sie ja nun schwanger


----------



## Punisher (27 Feb. 2011)

danke sehr


----------

